# iXY ^^



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

Eig. ne doofe Frage, aber macht ihr euch diese "iHeal", "iTank" Bilder selber oder gibts da ne seite für wo man so bilder dafür bekommt ? ^^

mfg


----------



## Nicolanda (25. Mai 2009)

was sollen das für bilder sein? kenn ich net xD



EDIT: FIIIIRRRRRRRRSSSTTTTT!!!1111elf


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Meinst du vielleicht das Bild von maladin? XD


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hab ich grad zB gefunden ^^


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht das Bild von maladin? XD



jop das zB auch. der hat glaub iHeal mit sonem draenei^^


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Stell ihn auf W wie WAMBO xD

Ka wie man das macht


----------



## Chínín (25. Mai 2009)

Also, die sind sehr simpel gemacht, dazu brauchst du den Modelviewer und ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm

zuerst suchst du dir im Modeviewer ne Figur in ner bestimmten Rüstung
davon machste n Bild (zB mit Fraps)
Dann im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm  die Figur markieren und komplett schwarz färben
vllt. die waffe, die am Gürtel hängt weiß lassen, soll sozusagen der ipod sein.
den Hintergrund noch farbig machen, und den Ipod oder den weißen kolben, schwert irgendwas mit nem weißen STreifen mit den Ohren verbinden, als ob der damit gerade hört

die werbung war ipod, dann kommt dann was anderes raus, da waren dann Leute kreativ und haben sachen gemacht wie: idps iheal itank ishit ifu** und son kram

edit: und nein! es gibt meines Wissens nach keine Seite dazu, selbst ist der Mann!


----------



## Xelyna (25. Mai 2009)

Mit ein wenig technischem Zeichengeschick, bekommt man das locker hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe zwar kein i'xy' bisher gebastelt, dafür aber das hier 

http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/gallery/picture/0/95540


^^


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Also, die sind sehr simpel gemacht, dazu brauchst du den Modelviewer und ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm
> 
> zuerst suchst du dir im Modeviewer ne Figur in ner bestimmten Rüstung
> davon machste n Bild (zB mit Fraps)
> ...



kannst du mir programme empfehlen (kostenlos am besten) ^^


----------



## Xelyna (25. Mai 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> kannst du mir programme empfehlen (kostenlos am besten) ^^


Modelviewer + Fraps *lach*
Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.. ganz ehrlich.. ich benutz Paint *kicher*
Hab aber auch gimp2 aufm PC.


----------



## Chínín (25. Mai 2009)

Ich würde benutzen: GIMP und Fraps

Gimp ist irgendwie son komisches malprogramm, fand ich mal auf meinem alten Rechner...war ganz nett

@ Xelyna: und wie machst du den Hintergrund, die schwarz bzw. weißfärbung und des ipodkabel?


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

ups^^ hattest fraps ja schon in deinem beitrag erwähnt :/


----------



## Xelyna (25. Mai 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> @ Xelyna: und wie machst du den Hintergrund, die schwarz bzw. weißfärbung und des ipodkabel?


Rumbasteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergrund? Figur ausschneiden, Hintergrund einfärben.
Das Kabel..hmm weiß ich noch nicht, aber hätte Lust das mal zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Paint dauert meistens schon echt lang - aber das ist mir irgendwie immer noch das liebste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mir mal was gutes mit i'irgendwas' einfällt versuch ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Gimp ist irgendwie son komisches malprogramm


malprogramm= paint
grafikprogramm=gimp^^


----------



## Chínín (25. Mai 2009)

Würde Gimp empfehlen, hat mehr FUnktionen :-|


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

gibts im modelviewer auch iwo die druidengestalten? ^^ find die net ._.

EDIT: (k habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mal Gimp benutzt und kam mit dem Menü überhaupt nicht zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paint ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (25. Mai 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  Einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deereper (25. Mai 2009)

hab ich grad in 10min gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is vl nich das beste aber dein post hat mich angeregt ma sowas zu probieren =)


----------



## deereper (25. Mai 2009)

hab ich grad in 10min gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is vl nich das beste aber dein post hat mich angeregt ma sowas zu probieren =)


verwendet habe ich:

http://www.karate-freudenburg.de/images/iMawashi.jpg

und

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/4623/udcmmkq4.png


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.bebobox.com/modules.php?name=Be...show&sid=50


----------



## hey dude (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meins mit dem Program Paint.net erstellt. (geile Software!)
Die Schrift hab ich eifach runtergeladen für Word und sie dann ins Bild integriert. Bin mir bei der Schriftart nicht sicher, aber ich glaub es ist "apple garamond". Die hab ich jedenfalls verwendet und ich finde es kommt dem Orginal doch recht nahe.
Den Cartman hab ich irgendwo im I-net gefunden^^

So far... Dude

Edit: hahaha! Geiles Bild @ Xelyna. R-E-S-T-E-C-P^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have be warned, because you stole my sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (25. Mai 2009)

Könntest ja mal sagen wie du es gemacht hast, oder woher du es hast...


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Könntest ja mal sagen wie du es gemacht hast, oder woher du es hast...



den patrick star habe ich bei google gefunden.
anschließend im paint schwarz gemacht bis auf die zunge (grau) und die augen hald weiß..
den iPod habe ich im Photoshop gezeichnet sowohl auch die Kopfhörer zu seinen Ohren.
und den finger der den iPod hält habe ich einfach dazugemalt =)


&#8364;dit: ne scherz, habs von google =)


----------



## Rakyo (25. Mai 2009)

Mhhh wie bei mir Modelviewer einfach sofort schließt, wenn ich es öffne... O.o"


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

Rakyo schrieb:


> Mhhh wie bei mir Modelviewer einfach sofort schließt, wenn ich es öffne... O.o"



vista? wenn ja: rechtsklick auf die exe -> Als Administrator ausführen


----------



## Rakyo (25. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> vista? wenn ja: rechtsklick auf die exe -> Als Administrator ausführen



1. Ja, Vista (>.<)
2. Funktioniert immernoch nicht (schließt sich weiterhin sofort), aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab Win7 also auch Vista^^. es funktioniert bei mir, zwar nicht immer (am besten immer wieder speichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw was funktioniert nich? schon mla mit kompatibilität versucht?


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

wie bekommtn ihr die models so ganz schwarz ? -.-


----------



## Rakyo (25. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unter WinXP un Administrator funktionierts nun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (25. Mai 2009)

Wie schafft ihr es die Figuren so auszuschneiden? 
Um sie dann zu färben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (25. Mai 2009)

ich glaube mit Modelviewer und stink normalen malprogramm


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> wie bekommtn ihr die models so ganz schwarz ? -.-






Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr es die Figuren so auszuschneiden?
> Um sie dann zu färben?
> 
> 
> ...



gimp -> einfach auf den hintergrund mit "neue farbe auswählen" klicken, dann markiert sich der bereich. wenn man vorher alphakanäle ausgewählt hat, kann mans einfahc ausschneiden...

schwarz färben? ganz einfach mit den pinsel^^




SixNight schrieb:


> ich glaube mit Modelviewer und stink normalen malprogramm


jop mit modelviewer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (25. Mai 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> gimp -> einfach auf den hintergrund mit "neue farbe auswählen" klicken, dann markiert sich der bereich. wenn man vorher alphakanäle ausgewählt hat, kann mans einfahc ausschneiden...



Bin ich doof?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo ist _Neue Farbe auswählen_?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Findes net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: HABS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbysir (25. Mai 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> was sollen das für bilder sein? kenn ich net xD
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: FIIIIRRRRRRRRSSSTTTTT!!!1111elf




was soll das mit deinem FIRST immer ??

doch sollte man mal verwarnen


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> was soll das mit deinem FIRST immer ??
> 
> doch sollte man mal verwarnen


einfach nich drauf eingehen, drüberwegsehn^^


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

hab jez auch mal eins gemacht....naja...für den anfang ganz ok^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

was is das denn in der hand o_O

und das kabel kann  man mit paint ganz einfach machen, also die linie^^ (gibts ja extra so eine "bewegbare-linie" dafür)


----------



## Fäntom1 (25. Mai 2009)

das in der hand is nen "zorn" (wrath) ..fähigkeit von na eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyo (25. Mai 2009)

So! Hab nun auch eins gemacht. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iCrit war ja schon vergeben. ^^


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> das in der hand is nen "zorn" (wrath) ..fähigkeit von na eule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht aus wie ne hühnerkeule oder so XD


----------



## Dextra17 (25. Mai 2009)

Hier hab ich mich mal versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alfadass (25. Mai 2009)

Bei mir schließt sich Modelviewer direkt wenn ich da was öffnen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Vista)
Weiß einer wie ich das ändern kann ?

Edit: Das mit dem "als Administrator ausführen" hab ich schon versucht.Geht immer noch nich.


----------



## hey dude (25. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> vista? wenn ja: rechtsklick auf die exe -> Als Administrator ausführen


Erst lesen, dann schreiben. Der Thread hat ja nicht mal 5 Seiten -.-


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

Alfadass schrieb:


> Bei mir schließt sich Modelviewer direkt wenn ich da was öffnen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kompatibilität....


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

Typische Modeerscheinung. Aber man muss ja nicht jeden Mist mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Typische Modeerscheinung. Aber man muss ja nicht jeden Mist mitmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dein speedtest is auch ne modeerscheinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles is ne modeerscheinung....:>


----------



## Maltharo (25. Mai 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann schreiben. Der Thread hat ja nicht mal 5 Seiten -.-



bist du mein heydude aka. Vicious von Thrall? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cutelol


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> dein speedtest is auch ne modeerscheinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meine Sig ist für eventuelle Fragen da, oder wenn es mal Probleme mit meinem System geben sollte. So fallen Diagnosen leichter. Das hat nichts mit Modeerscheinungen zu tun. Die Sig ist auch schon über ein Jahr alt. Bei den meisten hier muss es ja jede Wioche was neues sein. Wenn sie mal irgendwas bei jemanden sehen, müssen sie es gleich nachmachen, was bei mir nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (25. Mai 2009)

Wie heißt die "iPod" schrift? 
Bzw wo bekomme ich die her?
Schon alles versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie kann ich beim Druiden die Gestalten machen? ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ist doch garnicht so schwer.
Habe mich auch mal versucht und das Ergebnis ist, wie ich finde, ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## hey dude (26. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Wie heißt die "iPod" schrift?
> Bzw wo bekomme ich die her?
> Schon alles versucht
> 
> ...





hey schrieb:


> Bin mir bei der Schriftart nicht sicher, aber ich glaub es ist "apple garamond". Die hab ich jedenfalls verwendet und ich finde es kommt dem Orginal doch recht nahe.





hey schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann schreiben. Der Thread hat ja nicht mal 5 Seiten -.-


Also dafür gibts doch sicher 100 Punkte plus nen Combo Bonus^^


----------



## CharlySteven (26. Mai 2009)

http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/0020...elt_204771g.jpg

is die richtige WErbung siehe bei apple garamond das "i" und man merkt das es eine andere is....

@hey dude hast du deins selbst gemacht? oder gezogen^^

wenn selbst gemacht kannst du ja deine schriftart verraten da sie glaube den oginal am ehesten gleicht


tante edit sagt:  2min google:

http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/myri...mibold-semi-cn/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. edit:  die schriftart (ok etwas anders aber diese schriftart^^) ist im adobe reader mit drinne

Programme\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Resource\Font


schönen Tag noch


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Mai 2009)

Danke


Gestalten hab ich nu... aber keine Baumgestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und ausserdem was bringts wenn die Schrift beim Adobe Reader bei ist? Damit kann man ja net schreiben (glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Omidas (26. Mai 2009)

Hab mir mal auch eines zum Spaß erstellt, als Errinerung an meinen alten Pala^^

iSurvive


----------



## Cazore (26. Mai 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Hab mir mal auch eines zum Spaß erstellt, als Errinerung an meinen alten Pala^^




das mal nett. 

Photoshop ftw übrigens.


----------



## CharlySteven (26. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Gestalten hab ich nu... aber keine Baumgestalt
> ...



lol du must die ja auch nich mit adobe reader schreiben, sondern ein ildprogramm oder schreibprogramm deiner wahl. must ebn nur die schriftart zu den normalen mit hinzufügen....


----------



## Larmina (26. Mai 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> kannst du mir programme empfehlen (kostenlos am besten) ^^


Gimp 2 ist fast so gut wie Photoshop


----------



## Megamage (26. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Gimp 2 ist fast so gut wie Photoshop



NEVER EVER ! 
Ich habe mir Photoshop CS3 gekauft, himmelweiter unterschied zu Gimp2

Nochmal was zum Modelviewer, gibt da eig nun T8?

Edit: Oder kann ich mit Gimp2 nicht umgehen?


----------



## BananenMixer (26. Mai 2009)

habe gerade was gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/35/b...le-71506-1.html
voll geile sachen dabei!


----------



## Maladin (26. Mai 2009)

iMoved this thread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/wink maladin


----------



## Megamage (26. Mai 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich ne Version vom Modelviewer in dem es schon Ulduar Loot gibt?


----------



## killerotto (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gibt es auch nen modelviuver der geht? hab nur einen gefunden der geht aber wenn ich nen charakter aussuche sofort sich schließt und der rest kann ich nid runterladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hätte gerne nen link zu einen modelviuwer der funze


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Mai 2009)

Wo ist nun die Baumgestalt? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (26. Mai 2009)

Unter Creatures.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Mai 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Unter Creatures.



Danke, aber da finde ich nur Katze,Bär und Moonkin?
Welcher Name hat Baumgestalt?


----------



## hey dude (26. Mai 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> @hey dude hast du deins selbst gemacht? oder gezogen^^
> 
> wenn selbst gemacht kannst du ja deine schriftart verraten da sie glaube den oginal am ehesten gleicht





hey schrieb:


> Die Schrift hab ich eifach runtergeladen für Word und sie dann ins Bild integriert. Bin mir bei der Schriftart nicht sicher, aber ich glaub es ist "apple garamond". Die hab ich jedenfalls verwendet und ich finde es kommt dem Orginal doch recht nahe.
> Den Cartman hab ich irgendwo im I-net gefunden^^
> 
> So far... Dude





hey schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann schreiben. Der Thread hat ja nicht mal 5 Seiten -.-


M-M-M-M-M-MONSTERKILL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry musste sein^^ Danke für die Bestätigung mit dem apple garamond font. Oh und die Seite ist auch super. Danke fürs Posten! http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/35/b...le-71506-1.html

PS: Ich liebe es mich selbst zu quoten. Denn ich bin ein Narzist.

Edit: 





> Welcher Name hat Baumgestalt?


Ich hab mal die Creature Liste überflogen und unter "Ent" gibts son komisch hellblauen Baum mit dem gleichen Model wie die Druidengestalt. Sollte für deine Zwecke auf jeden Fall reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Mai 2009)

Endlich, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Mai 2009)

Hier mein erster Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Mhh bissl kleine Schrift ;D
Und wie kann ich die Bilder direkt ins Forum laden? Also das sie so groß angezeigt werden? ^^


----------



## Larmina (26. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Hier mein erster Versuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei Imageshack hochladen und da die Thumbnail fürs forum 1 oder 2 verwenden und einfügen. (Das mit  usw)


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Mai 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (27. Mai 2009)

Und hier mal das neue Modell meiner iSurvive Serie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

